# ¿Como se ganan la vida?



## tronik (Nov 26, 2010)

Como estan todos yo se que la mayoria se gana la vida 

en esto de la electronica pero me preguntaba a que se dedican 

cual es su profecion balla en que se ganan la vida haciendo que ?

yo por ejemplo 

me gana mi dinero arreglando televisiones LCD PLASMAS etc .. (aparte de que estudio  electronica claro ) 


ustedes como se ganan la  vida ya siendo ingenieros diseñadores de PCB , en empresas como analisistas gerentes 
o tecnicos  reparando o en empresas


----------



## Imzas (Nov 26, 2010)

Holi, yo actualmente trabajo en un supermercado reponiendo productos de Unilever (Omo = Ala, Rinso, Drive, quix, Malloa, Knor, Maizena, Bresler, etc), pero yo estoy en limpieza y a veces perfumeria simultaneamente, por eso algunos dias el trabajo se torna muy pesado, pues hayq ue reponer pallets de mercaderia. Por suerte soy part-time (tiempo parcial), y solo voy tres veces por semana, de refuerzo o a reemplazar a los titulares. El resto del tiempo estoy en el lugar de mi práctica laboral, y a veces en mi casa .  Pero este sabado salgo en la noche a un bar/pub/discoteque, con unas amigas, una es de la capital (Santiago de Chile), y me entrevistara . Sere famosa, bueno al menos en internet. Eso es todo . Y tu que haces, cuentanos amiguito.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 8, 2010)

su majestad el rey julien  dijo:
			
		

> *el rey julien se gana la vida a costas de maurice ,gustavo se gana la vida trabajando   en  un taller ,en dos talleres y ,otro poco  de cunicultor *


saludos de su majestad


----------



## michon (Dic 8, 2010)

yo actualmente me dedico a la musica y atender mi negocio de abarrotes en youtube tengo videos subidos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 8, 2010)

Trabajo en distintos tipos de cosas, aparte de electrónica. Por ejemplo, puede que en algunos días más me toque desarmar una casa (dañada por el terremoto).


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 8, 2010)

Aparte de la electronica soy instalador de redes, webmaster, electricista, brujo, niñero y pare de contar...


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 8, 2010)

En mayor parte de los dias de semana en horario de mañana me dedico a la enseñanza en un colegio privado, tambien con chicos Especiales.
Tengo un pequeño talles ( a la tarde)  para clientes "selectos", solo por cuestion de tiempos, no es nada de elegir clientes!

Los fines de semana me dedico a los espectaculos, y los sabados soy DJ de una disco.

Luego tambien hay algun que otro "curro" que no me gustaria que se enteren .

Ratmayor, puede que necesite un guardaespalda, pero lo del arma no es negociable .


----------



## angel36 (Dic 9, 2010)

electricista de obra y mantenimiento...mayormente me la paso entre valles y montañas......la electronica es mi hobby mi cable a tierra.........y una buena forma de quedarme sin plata....jajajaj


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 9, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño talle*r* ( a la tarde) para clientes "*selectos*"







​ 



pipa09 dijo:


> Ratmayor, puede que necesite un guardaespalda, pero lo del arma no es negociable .


jojojojo vale, solo llama al 0-800-RATMAYOR


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 10, 2010)

Ahora que la época del estudio se acabo, andamos en lo que se sabe, Mantto a PCs, El Equipo de Sonido, y a veces Service...


----------



## Uro (Ene 22, 2011)

Este post esta inactivo desde diciembre pero es bueno dejar constancia de mi paso por este sitio. A mi me vetaron el trabajo por no alinearme políticamente con los gamonales del pueblo y además, me desterraron. Actualmente no me dan trabajo por mi "avanzada edad". Me gano la vida reparando computadores, diseñando bases de datos bajo Access y Excel, Diseñando páginas web para el proletariado y en mis ratos libres (Todo el dia) estudio electrónica por intermedio de "Foros de electrónica", por eso camino como perro por su casa.
Saludos


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 23, 2011)

Yo soy Ing. en Computación y trabajo como docente en un instituto Técnico a nivel superior, también soy estudiante de Ingeniería Eléctrica y cuando me gradúe buscaré empleo en el área, me gusta el trabajo de campo.
Hace poco empecé elaborando bisutería pero lo de las ventas nos se me dá mucho, pienso que no es mi vocación.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 23, 2011)

> elaborando bisutería pero lo de las ventas nos se me dá mucho, pienso que no es mi vocación.


juas juas quisas el problema sea la elaboración misma y no la venta en si ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
saludos sp


----------



## Uro (Ene 23, 2011)

O puede que la fabricación sea de lo mejor. Uno no sabe. A mi me ocurre algo parecido: Yo fabrico en mi tiempo de ocio jarrones y floreros en un cartón prensado que acá mal-llamamos 
Madeflex o hardboard. Los diseño en forma de figuras geométricas y los pinto con motivos variados. Han tenido mucha acogida entre mis familiares, pero a la hora de vender, Ñau! 

Saludos


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 23, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> juas juas quisas el problema sea la elaboración misma y no la venta en si ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> saludos sp


 ¬¬' Me cae mal su majestad, le mostraría fotos para que viera ud mismo pero seguro me mandan a moderación por infringir la norma 2.1.

Y la razón por la que no se me dá no es porque no logre vender, sino que no lo hago, no se como llegarle a la gente.


----------



## Uro (Ene 23, 2011)

No te resientas SP, el Monarca solo trata de buscar una causa, creo que sin mala intención. Con el tiempo entenderás su forma de pensar.


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 23, 2011)

Yo creo que más bien quiere llenar la sección de moderacion con sus mensajes


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 23, 2011)

yo lo dije por dos razones sp.
la primera es si haces  algo sin ganas o   solo por trabajo y/o dinero y no te gusta hacerlo,va a salir mal el producto .(en tu caso la electronica es tu vocación evidentemente  ¡¡¡¡)
la segunda es  por mi amigo ,ya grande ,de golpe algo le paso y se volvio un jipi,(en realidad siempre  lo fue),lo jubilaron y se puso a  armar y vender bijoteri,es algo que ya hacia en su juventud ,realmente es muy buen artesano y  buen vendedor ,mal no le va y esta feliz de vivir como el quiere ¡¡¡
no creo que rompas la norma 2,1 ,pues no lo estas ofreciendo para la venta ,solo lo estas mostrando para que conozcamos  tu trabajo ¡¡
no quise ofender ni nada sp ,ya sabes como es su majestad,dice lo que piensa ,no tiene filtros¡¡¡ pero si ay que castigar a alguien mort  esta listo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
saludos

pero quizas si este equivocado y solo no tienes suerte con la ventas  ¡¡


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 23, 2011)

No culpe a mort su mayestad, se que todo es broma, y por la norma 2.1 ya le envíe un enlace de mis trabajos por el cara de libro, con respecto a por qué lo hago es al contrario de lo que ud dice, lo hago porque me gusta, pero ya a la hora de vender, no se


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 23, 2011)

> Y la razón por la que no se me dá no es porque no logre vender, sino que no lo hago, no se como llegarle a la gente.



con una gran sonrisa mi amiga ¡¡¡¡¡ así se llega a la gente

sp y si consigues a una persona para que venda tus productos¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

PD: sp  mas tarde veo  el cara e libro ,estoy navegando en modo texto y  no veo fotos ,cuando reinicie lo miro y traere la reyna  lemur ,experta en cosas femeninas para que me diga su opinion de tus productos ,saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 23, 2011)

yo no me gano la vida, creo que lleva ventaja y siempre pierdo, pero en lo que me hago de un par de fierros es en eso de la reparacion y no solo de electronica, sino de todo lo que sea reparable (exepto a nivel emocional), por lo demas soy un vago y desempleado


----------



## stalker94 (Ene 23, 2011)

yo estudio pero de ves encuando le hago algun trabajito a alguien como ayer le hise un ampli para mi tio


----------



## marcelorenz (Ene 23, 2011)

yo trabajo en una empresa de electromedicina como encargado del sector de service, actualmente me estoy metiendo tambien en el desarrollo de ciertas partes de algunos equipos medicos, aparte de eso me dedico por parte mia al diseño de equipamiento electronico automotriz ( carputer's, inyecciones programables, modulos varios, etc )  y como hobby la potenciacion de motores de automoviles.


----------



## Dario (Ene 24, 2011)

bueno, en mi caso, mi especialidad es el servicio tecnico que ocupa un 60 % de mi tiempo, y el resto soy: bicicletero en el taller de mi papa, herrero, mecanico de motos, plomero, electricista, (electricista de automoviles, service de electrodomesticos, eso, unicamente paramí), reparador de pc´s albañil, cocinero... menos aviones de pasajeros y helicopteros, lo que se ponga en frente. 
tambien tengo mi hobbye que es la robotica y el aeromodelismo. a este ultimo, todavia no lo practico al 100%.


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 24, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> bueno, en mi caso, mi especialidad es el servicio tecnico que ocupa un 60 % de mi tiempo, y el resto soy: bicicletero en el taller de mi papa, herrero, mecanico de motos, plomero, electricista, (electricista de automoviles, service de electrodomesticos, eso, unicamente paramí), reparador de pc´s albañil, cocinero... menos aviones de pasajeros y helicopteros, lo que se ponga en frente.
> tambien tengo mi hobbye que es la robotica y el aeromodelismo. a este ultimo, todavia no lo practico al 100%.




Te queda tiempo para comer y dormir aun?


----------



## Uro (Ene 24, 2011)

Verdad! No sabe uno de dónde sale tanto tiempo para hacer tantas cosas.


----------



## Dario (Ene 24, 2011)

bueno, en realidad, el servicio tecnico, es mi verdadero trabajo y me ocupa 6 horas al dia. despues, el resto del dia, me pongo a trabajar en el taller de bicicletas de mi papa, y lo demas, depende de lo que solicite el cliente jejeje... lo de cocinero, service de electrodomesticos y electricista de automoviles, lo hago solo paramí


----------



## saulon019 (Ene 24, 2011)

Hola, yo me gano la vida solo en los finales de semestre, en esta temporada hago muchos proyectos universitarios de los compañeros de la universidad e institutos, los cuales los necesitan para graduarse, el resto de tiempo hiberno hasta la siguiente temporada jajajaja, ¿alguien necesita ayuda con algún proyecto?


----------

